# Beware



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I found your beware post. This seems to be happening to everyone lately. Apparently we can "watermark" our photos so they cannot be stolen like this. I have no idea what all that entails but am sure going to look into it. This is the fourth time in three weeks I have heard of another breeder lifting photos from someone elses site to use in their own ads. It is a compliment to the person whose photos have been lifted, but pretty darned misleading for the general pjublic!!!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

This just happened to me I was cruisin on the internet looking spoos sites, and went to a breeders Puppies for sale page and Lo and behold, there was my Male dogs pic being used to advertize her litter , she was representing him to be the stud dog. Needless to say I was just a wee bit angry. She did, (under the influence of influence) remove the pic and place an apolgy on her website.. So this is all I could expect


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

For some dumb reason, I occasionally look at the local classifieds. I guess I just like to see what's going on in greeder land. Anyway, I found a sight that offered 4 different toy breeds, plus a couple of mixes. I started looking around and noticed all the beautiful dogs in full show coat and knew that was BS. I linked the site on the Maltese forum and sure enough, the greeder had stolen most of the Maltese pics and I'm sure the Tzu and other pics were stolen too. I did alert the Maltese breeder and she was very appreciative. I hope she got the lying greeder to remove her pics w/o too muh trouble. I can't imagine who would want to deal w/ a dishonest breeder, but people make excuses for this kind of behavior.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

And that's how you have the time to take all kinds of adorable pictures that are designed to reassure the unsuspecting (lazy) public.

I guess that's why you really have to know your breeder or actually see their premises.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

She took my pic off her ad. Can you imagine what her dogs look like if she has to lie to sell them?


From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: Reply to your "Standard Poodle Pups" Ad on Kijiji
Date: Sat, 3 Oct 2009 12:21:42 -0400

You should take pics of your own pups and put them up.
Carole



Carole Beresh


Dogsinstyle Standard Poodles and Designer Collars

http://www.dogsinstyle.com

MPS (Multiple Poodle Syndrome) 

Facebook - Carole Beresh








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Sat, 3 Oct 2009 08:37:39 -0700
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: Reply to your "Standard Poodle Pups" Ad on Kijiji

?? That came to me in an email and I thought it was great! So sorry - didn't intend to ruffle any fur. Would you like me to give you credit for it or do you have any interesting ones that I COULD use? Having a heck of a time trying to find these kids homes and thought it would catch attention.
Kim 
604-533-6905

-------Original Message-------

From: Kijiji Reply (from [email protected])
Date: 10/3/2009 7:11:01 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Reply to your "Standard Poodle Pups" Ad on Kijiji

Hello! The following is a reply to your "Standard Poodle Pups" Ad on Kijiji: 

From: [email protected] 
Please take my picture off your ad.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, what nerve! You should mention something about taking legal action if it happens again.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Probably like the ones in the website that she used my males pic on !!!! Pretty pathetic if you ask me ..


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW... this is very disturbing! I would be super p*ssed if I were you!
And she still had the nerve to ask if you had pictures she could use!!!! :scared:


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

WOW! That is so pathetic. I'm glad you confronted this woman.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

It's so sad and pathetic that someone would use our photos. I'm going to start watermarking my photos. I know my breeder worked too hard to have someone else misrepresent their pups.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I have to admit that I was pretty shocked and pretty angry that someone would use pics of my male to sell her puppies Misrepresenting him as the sire of the litter she had on the ground . I felt as though if she would do that what else would or could she be lying about .. But I think I am alone in my thinking, it seems as though other folks want what she has, ..Very sad to me .....And I must admit a wee bit scary that this could be overlooked and or brushed away as an accident .. Just my thoughts .


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I had this happen to me before with my cats. Some breeder posted my cats picture and was bashing him. i told her to take them down and she did because she already knew I could sue her ( which I would not do anyways lol) 

watermarking is not that hard if you have CS 

here is a link to show you how to do it.

http://www.all-things-photography.com/add-a-watermark.html


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for the website I will definately look into this. I have been pretty careful to make sure there is a person in the photo. The one she took was one of the very few that had no human in the pic..


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Thanks so much for the website I will definately look into this. I have been pretty careful to make sure there is a person in the photo. The one she took was one of the very few that had no human in the pic..


I would still watermark even if you put yourself in the picture. The people stealing our pics could always say its them lol and You can photoshop people out too.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

You can also photoshop out watermarks but it is a bit harder to do then cropping out extra stuff in a photo.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I was mad as a wet hen when i found that website !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

thestars said:


> You can also photoshop out watermarks but it is a bit harder to do then cropping out extra stuff in a photo.


I think that folks will be less likely to steal a wtermarked photo though ..


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> I think that folks will be less likely to steal a wtermarked photo though ..


IA 

If You watermark them like this no one will waste their time stealing it trust me lol. It would take them a long time to get rid of it and it will just mess up the picture of the dog when they do try.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

That is so awful that people do this... and scary too! You handled it more diplomatically and calmly than I think I would have... not your first email, but your reply to her absolute GALL to ask you if she could still use it to sell her pups and give you credit. OMG, what nerve and stupidity! Not someone anyone should be buying a puppy from no matter how good looking (or not) they may be. Geesh!:doh:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> IA
> 
> If You watermark them like this no one will waste their time stealing it trust me lol. It would take them a long time to get rid of it and it will just mess up the picture of the dog when they do try.


Roxy,
Where did you get those watermarks from?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She posted it earlier: http://www.all-things-photography.com/add-a-watermark.html

_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _She posted it earlier: http://www.all-things-photography.com/add-a-watermark.html
> 
> _


OK...Ok.. so I'm blind...lol. 
Thanks for the link, sis!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

If you have microsoft office 07 or higher it has a watermark option, I used it to make some grooming coupons.

You can also use MSPaint and just do a logo type copyright it won't be see though but works the same.


----------



## Lovedbypoodles (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow! I don't show and yet someone took one of my pictures from my site and photoshopped it into a pic with the woman at a show and posted it on her site! I think these people are cheaters and as a buyer, one should just visit the home and not buy sight unseen bc you never know if people have what they say is theirs or not. I'm so sorry that happened to you!


----------



## TinyPoodles (Nov 25, 2009)

*stealing*

Stealing photos is horrible but at least you can prove they are your dogs.

I have had someone routinely stealing information from my web page and 
regurgitating the information as their own "thoughts" on forums... try proving this !

I have now right click disabled, but there are ways around that too I'm sure.
Just disappointing.

IF you have not bred a poodle before why would you wish to represent yourself as if you have and are knowledgable on the subject and know all the ins and outs of the experience ?

Makes you wonder why these people are so desperate to be accepted and why they have so much time on their hands. 

Other than limiting my web page information... thereby limiting what people will learn about me as a breeder... there is not much I can do (anyone have ideas ??)

Hopefully people will see through their BS soon or start to question them more...about their expertise.

Tinypoodles


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You think this is bad? I've found pictures of ME on websites where they're saying I'm a completely different person. Needless to say.. I flipped out, a few nerd friends found the web host, domain, address, phone number, and email of the person hosting the webpage. I left voicemails and sent emails and, after a little treatening about authorities, my photos got taken off. (They weren't like.. naked pics or anything like that =/ just normal pics, but it's the thought.)


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

TinyPoodles said:


> I have now right click disabled, but there are ways around that too I'm sure.
> Just disappointing.


I had right click disabled on my website (one that is no longer up). There are several ways around it, especialy concerning information. One way is to use your keyboard rather than your mouse to copy the info. Mostly I didn't worry about people stealing content. I'm not aware of anyone that did but I figured hey go ahead and take it since it was an informational type site I wasn't breeding rats  I figured the more people who got ahold of good info the better so go ahead have at it and post it anywhere you like. I can understand though why you wouldn't want your site content stolen thats a whole different matter. Mostly I was just protecting pictures and graphics on my site with the right click disable. It was funny too, people would right click on a photo all the time and a pop up would come up that had a funny saying like "Hey! Where do you think your going with that?". Used to get e-mails about it all the time from people who had a laugh over it. The sayings on the pop ups were different on every page.


----------

